# What tools Do I need to start my remodel?



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Just go into the tool department of Blowes or Dopey and buy one of each.:laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

- Buy a good expensive heavy gauge extension cord - I like the ones that have more than 1 rec at the end and lights up when energized - 

In my daily work bag I have the following, each of my tools is wrapped with a stripe of colored electrical tape so my DH will not steal them (or, so when he does steal them, I can get properly angry :furious. 
- Titanium finish hammer - I have it marked along the handle at 6, 8, and 10 inch lengths and use it as a quick reference;
- One pair of ordinary house scissors;
- One pair of surgical scissors;
- Three flat head and three phillips head screwdrivers of various sizes, one set of micro screw drivers;
- one ratcheting screwdriver that can take a variety of bits and has a magnetic extension - my DH scoffs at this but I use it every single day;
- three nail sets;
- one pen, one pencil, one wax pencil, and several sharpie markers;
- hex wrench sets in metric and SAE - that fold up neatly like a swiss army knife;
- a multi-tool w/pliers;
- electrical tape in five colors;
- 1 roll of blue painters tape - handy for labeling things;
- two pair of needle nose pliers;
- short handled lineman's pliers;
- short handled klein strippers;
- side cutter pliers;
- romex stripping tool;
- 12 foot tape measure;
- Aluminum 90 degree square;
- Aluminum ruler in metric and english - and it's pink:laughing:;
- a 6 inch bubble level;
- 8 inch pry bar;
- two adjustable wrenches small and medium;
- a set of drill bits;
- several sets of phillips bits in various lengths;
- bolt head bits that fit in my power drill;
- magnetic power bit extension with screw sleeve - I LOVE THIS TOOL;
- a small hack saw;
- at least one utility knife and extra blades;
- a 4 inch piece of coat hanger bent at a 90 degree angle;
- a 12 inch piece of 10 g copper with hook one one end;
- a mag-light flashlight;
- two extra AA batteries, taped together with blue painter's tape;
- several binder clips, carabiner clips, paper clips, and other things that rhyme with clip;
- @ 20 feet of nylon string in a small ball;
- a tiny little notepad for jotting down notes;

- Most important is my safety gear: 
- a pocket for my phone, 
- 1 pair of goatskin gloves with the word '*THINK*' written in sharpie across the back of the right hand - I wear these out every three to four months and buy them whenever they are on sale. I also like the mechanics-brand yard work gloves with leather palms - they're cooler - and by that I mean less sweaty, 
- clear lens safety glasses, 
- several nonmetallic hair holders, 
- and a GB non-contact voltage detector w/light and sound. 
- and in case I was too stupid to use my safety gear a small assortment of Band-Aids.:laughing:

I keep all this in a scrap booking bag (don't laugh, it's made of ballistic-nylon, was on sale at Joann's, and it is a pretty spring green:wink it has a 9x9 inch footprint and keeps things neatly organized, upright and at hand. 

For the most part I bought my tools on craig's list, ebay, clearance or on the-made-in-china-cheap, however, there are some notable exceptions. 
For our 10th anniversary DH dropped a chunk on change on the Ti hammer because my 16 oz framing hammer kept giving me tendonitis (tennis elbow, anyone?). I bought short handled electrical pliers because I'm a girl and I have small hands - I also spent the money to buy quality ones because I spend lots of time doing electrical work.

I have rambled on and on - but thinking about this was fun - and I didn't even say anything about my plumber's tool bag - but I will finish with: 

I love my 18V dewalt cordless tools. 
I buy 'big ticket' items as I needed them or when I found them on a good sale. *I signed up for coupons from Lowes and HD. They send me 10% off coupons from time to time - the Lowes one that came for the New Year is going to be used to buy a table saw*
I also borrow tools from a neighbor DIYer when I need something specialized.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

My added input - 


A 2 lb sledge hammer - aka "the Persuader" is very handy to have
Home Depot or other rental place nearby for specialty tool needs


----------



## shannahan (Feb 1, 2009)

*Duct Tape and bandaids*

Maybe I missed it in the post above but do not i say do not start any remodeling project without 

duct tape
bandages
the phone number of an availble handyman (in case something happens and to consult with) 
The phone numbers of local take out establishments (especially for kitchen remodels) 
the phone numbers of a local hotel or three (although i have never personally had to use this - as we have local relatives - there was a time when our chldren were little when unexpectedness kept us out of our house for two days)


Seriously though as to tools just be ready and have budget movement for the tool which you will end up needing that you never thought of. Also remeber that if you are not likley to need the power tool beyond this job you might want to rent it


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You bring the tools you need for the job you're doing that day. If you don't know what tools to bring or need to do the jobs you mentioned, how will you ever do those jobs?
Kitchens and bathrooms are complicated, involved projects that require a fair level of competance in the DIY field. Asking what tools you need to do them is scary.
You might try starting out doing simple tasks before you tackle these.
Ron


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2008)

I might have been misleading people, this was more to get a discussion of what everyone's favorite jobsite tools are. I am not a novice, but was suprised how little I have been getting away with so far, I have one tool bag filled with handtools, my plumbing bag, drill, recip saw, circ saw, and miter saw and have been able to peice together just about every project I have done so far, new lighting, new plumbing and heating system, replace windows and doors. I have many other tools at home but am trying to keep things manageable at the site and so far so good.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

checkbook and a pen handkerchief to cry into:laughing:


----------

